# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Downhiller aus St.Pölten und Umgebung?

## Chri_M107

Hallo zusammen ! 
Die Saison 2013 ist zwar noch weit weg aber ich wollte jetzt schon mal fragen ob hier eventuell Biker aus Stp oder Umgebung sind ! Fahr nämlich meistens alleine in der Weltgeschichte rum , und das is erstens langweilig und Zweitens beim Biken gefährlich! 
Also wenn wer aus der Gegend ist und Lust an Fahrgemeinschaften in diverse Bikeparks hat dann meldet euch bitte! 

Cya Chri

ps: Nachträglich natürlich allen Frohe Weihnachten !

----------


## Mexx

Na guten Morgen,
bin aus Lilienfeld und shredde hier über einige Trails aber auch der Semmering ist kein fremder für mich, habe ein All-Mountain und DH-Bike.
Gibt einiges in meiner Gegend....

----------


## Mexx

Heute Nachmittag wird der Hometrail gerockt falls Interesse.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich komme aus Gutenstein, bin in der Saison viel mit dem DH-Bike unterwegs und in der Offseason jetzt mit dem Enduro.
Wär an Fahrgemeinschaften auch interessiert, vielleicht kann man sich ja verständigen  :Smile: 

@Mexx: Würds dich reizen mir mal a bissl was von euren Trails zu zeigen? Sind die eher DH-lastig, oder einfach schön mit viel Flow?

----------


## willi

Hallo! bin zwar aus Wien aber vielleicht hättet ihr im Jan. interesse mal nach Sopron zu fahren. 

Lg

----------


## Mexx

@ q_FTS_p: naja, es gibt hier einige Trails, ich fahre nebenbei auch mit meinem All-Mountain rum, zum Teil mit Tragepassagen bzw. zum schieben, aber die Abfahrt die sich dahinter verbirgt ist es das wert.  :Wink: 
Ich kann eine Runde wie ich will gestalten, eher technisch, oder schneller, oder flowiger im Endeffekt führen alle Wege irgendwie immer zueinander, nur die Mischung machts aus.
Jetzt im Winter ist eher Pause mit biken, aber ab Frühling gehts wieder los und da kann sich gerne wer dran hängen. Bin halt bergauf eher gemütlich unterwegs. Aber sonst gerne ....


Greetz

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Jetzt im Winter ist eher Pause mit biken, aber ab Frühling gehts wieder los und da kann sich gerne wer dran hängen. Bin halt bergauf eher gemütlich unterwegs. Aber sonst gerne ....
> 
> 
> Greetz


Da wär ich gern dabei. Bergauf gemütlich is auch mein Stil  :Wink: 

@willi:
Wie gesagt, ich bin mit dem Enduro sicher dabei; wenns gut geht is der DHer bis dahin auch schon wieder fit.

----------


## willi

hey super! Ich warte nur mehr auf die Lieferung des Easy Washers.  Dann können wir loslegen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> hey super! Ich warte nur mehr auf die Lieferung des Easy Washers.  Dann können wir loslegen.


Nächste Woche gehts leider ned, weil ein Gleitlager am Dämpfer vom Enduro hin is und ich nix als Ersatz da hab...ab Montag übernächste Woche hab ich das dann aber wieder gerichtet.

----------


## willi

Deine Radln lösen sich auf. Hast das Verfallsdatum beachtet :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Deine Radln lösen sich auf. Hast das Verfallsdatum beachtet


I was. Da kaufst extra a zweites Radl damitst nie ohne dastehst und dann san erst beide hinig.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Was is leicht mit sein DH'ler?

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Was is leicht mit sein DH'ler?

 Kolbenstange bei der Gabel abgrissen; dafür könnt i mi jetzt no hauen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Eieieieiei, das sollst du nicht tun Fisch!

Von der Air Einheit oder von der Zugstufe?

Gruß

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Eieieieiei, das sollst du nicht tun Fisch!
> 
> Von der Air Einheit oder von der Zugstufe?
> 
> Gruß


Dämpfungsseite...scheiß Volume Adjust Klumpat.

----------


## Enian

> Hallo zusammen ! 
> Die Saison 2013 ist zwar noch weit weg aber ich wollte jetzt schon mal fragen ob hier eventuell Biker aus Stp oder Umgebung sind ! Fahr nämlich meistens alleine in der Weltgeschichte rum , und das is erstens langweilig und Zweitens beim Biken gefährlich! 
> Also wenn wer aus der Gegend ist und Lust an Fahrgemeinschaften in diverse Bikeparks hat dann meldet euch bitte! 
> 
> Cya Chri


Hey Chri..
Wir wohnen ungefähr 40 Minuten von St. Pölten weg, können aber gern mal zusammen am Semmering oder so fahren  :Wink:  Sind aber noch eher unerfahrene Downhiller, da wir bis jetzt nur auf unseren Hometrail und erst einmal am Semmering unterwegs waren.

----------


## Arduus

Hey 

Bin zwar (noch) kein Downhiller, aber suche trozdem strecken wie z.b. Göttweig runter in der Umgebung von Krems - St.Pölten, falls wer ein paar Tips hat für Strecken bitte sagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joergi

ich bin aus Langenlois also Krems umbegung und du kannst ja mal am Heiligenstein fahren  :Smile:

----------


## Arduus

Super danke für die info !

----------

